# Easton spokes....... problems



## roadaddict101

my 2011 easton ec90 rear wheel are breaking spokes like crazy ,2 spokes in 1 month 
what's the problem??


----------



## johntrek5

Go to the thread on EA90SLX spoke problems. Attention everyone, stay away from Easton wheels, unless you just want to hang your bike up and look at it! Total junk!


----------



## scottzj

There are quite a few posts on the different 90 series wheels breaking spokes. My Areo ones are now gone back to easton thanks to my LBS. The money I got back went to a new carbon set of Reynolds, I cant believe nothing major has been done with this many problems.

Here are a couple posts.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=222161
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226774


----------



## vontress

I broke 2 spokes on my ea90 slx wheels in the first month i owned them. I went to 3 different shops that say they sell a lot of them with no problems. 2 of the guys said they have them and the mechanic said he was getting a set. Shop swapped and I haven't had a problem for about 500 miles. Keeping my fingers crossed. I like these wheels and I bought them super cheap.


----------



## Ronman

I now have a set of the EC90 clinchers with nearly 1,000 miles. Awesome wheel-set. So far there are no issues, but it's still very early. It seems the reviews are mixed between those who have zero issues with Eastons and those with many issues. The old adage that bad news travels faster than good may apply here, and that people with no issues do not post, so maybe we are mostly hearing the bad while the majority are very happy with the product. 
At least we hope so, huh?


----------



## scottzj

Ronman I was in the same boat as you for quite sometime, however the typical came true to me. I thought it was just that....people only having issues chiming in, but I too, fell victim to the spoke breakage, with less than 1k on them. I also have a set of Aero 50 wheels that are bullet proof, so far and have well over 3k on them. I do hear minor creaking when putting serious power to the peddles while going up hill, but they havent snapped just yet. I just hope you dont have the spoke problem, as its not a fun process to take care of................peace


----------



## Feetay

I purchased a BMC about 4 months ago with EA70 wheels. Broke a spoke the other day. First time ever in 10 years of riding. Took the wheel back to the bike shop and according to the owner of the shop there is a known problem with spokes. He also noticed some slight rusting in places. This should not happen this soon. Apparently it is a bad batch of spokes and will be fixed under warranty. Other riders I know now tell me it is quite well known that Easton wheels break spokes. I hope I don't regret buying a bike with Eastons.


----------



## roadaddict101

worst wheel choice i ever made


----------



## rwhsurf

Second broken spoke on my EC90 within 1000k happened today. Was really pumped for a great ride but ended up calling my wife for a pickup 30 minutes from home. JUNK. Avoid and don't think it wont happen to you.(like I did).


----------



## sfzx

two broken spokes rear wheel in under 300 miles non drive side both times on a set of ea90slx. 170lbs rider. its crazy:mad2:


----------



## Feetay

I have only ever used Shimano or Fulcrum over the past 10 years that I have been cycling and this is my first experience with Eastons and my first broken spoke. I weigh 68Kg (150lbs) so I don't consider this to be a factor.

OK folks can anyone comment as to whether breaking spokes is usual for other brands of wheels too or is it just an Easton problem?


----------



## Lick Skillet

Easton Wheels are junk - period!


----------



## CleavesF

It's hilarious you guys are blaming Easton... when you guys should be blaming Sapim. 

There was a bad batch of Sapim spokes. What do you guys expect? 

I've had things from many different brands fail on me. But I don't automatically say all their products are junk immediately. Yes it sucks. C'est la vie.


----------



## sfzx

Cleaves,
Very good point. BUT I've seen wheels from 2008 recieve complaint,mine are 2010 they are breaking spokes as well. Thats a two year series of spokes not worth a crap. I've read about wheels being returned recently and rebuilt, only to have them break a spoke again within a couple hundred miles or less. So now we're looking at three years long bad BATCH of spokes . So if in your business you dealt with a vendor that gave you as much grief as sapim is obviously giving Easton would you have changed suppliers for that part or continued to be ruined by a bad reputation for undeserved quality complaints. Exactly why I have asked a number of times if anyone has rebuilt a set of 90 series wheels with different spokes, then what where the results? I have read one post where the person used cx-rays by sapim only to continue breaking them as well. Maybe its time easton looks at DT swiss or wheelsmith for spokes. They are after all in control of their own destiny if they use their heads!!
I ride a roval carbon rapide that is exact same spoke count front and rear as ea90slx. they have over a thousand miles on them with no issues. Also have a set of 25 year old wheels I built myself with what was supposedly awful spokes, the hoshi with an S bend instead of the J at the head. That set of wheels has over 25,000 miles on it an never broke a spoke and has never needed trueing either. It did have 36 count 3cross design so it was battleship design. But at least it was reliable, had it not been I would have rebuilt using something different. So all this to say, Easton needs to wake up and take notice there are other spoke maufacturers out there.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Yuuuuup!!! Junk!!!


----------



## nosaj111

I have a pair of 2008 EA90 SL's about 6,000 miles on them, typical riding weight is 195lbs.
No broken spokes yet!


----------



## marathon marke

Where exactly are these spokes breaking? At the hub? At the rim?
I'm sure someone has already considered this (and if there has been discussion of it, please direct me to it), but is it possible that the problem is with the spoke holes in the hub or the rim?


----------



## sfzx

marathon marke said:


> Where exactly are these spokes breaking? At the hub? At the rim?
> I'm sure someone has already considered this (and if there has been discussion of it, please direct me to it), but is it possible that the problem is with the spoke holes in the hub or the rim?


The spokes are breaking at the threaded section of the spoke closest to the inner(hub) side. So actually inside the nipple right up against the beginning of the threads. Hope that gets the message across. The spokes seem rather long extending at least 2mm further than flush across the back side of the nipple. This puts the thread of the spoke almost bottoming out against the nipple threads. In wheels I've built in the past I always shoot for flush or 1mm below flush back side of the nipple. can't understand why Easton does this.
I'm no expert wheelbuilder but have built ten sets of wheels in past years and all have done well. Thought I would treat myself to some new wheels but that seems to have been a mistake.


----------



## NEO Dan

I just want to say that I had a spoke break at the end of the thread like lots of other folks and I expressed my concern to Easton. They e-mailed a shipping tag, re-laced my wheels, and sent a few extra spokes and nipples at my request. I've not had any problems since, IMO the spokes should have had a mm or two additional thread and possibly a heavier gauge at the threaded end to handle the high tension that the wheels are built to. I know my wheels were re-laced to a slightly lower tension, but I feel it's a reasonable trade for reliability. 

One thing to watch is bearing preload, I run my preload adjusters a bit loose to compensate for the fact I crank my bolt on skewers down nice and tight - this brings up the preload. However when I got my wheels back the prelaod adjusters were set super tight, I'm sure this was done as part of the rebuild process.


----------



## sfzx

NEO Dan said:


> I just want to say that I had a spoke break at the end of the thread like lots of other folks and I expressed my concern to Easton. They e-mailed a shipping tag, re-laced my wheels, and sent a few extra spokes and nipples at my request. I've not had any problems since, IMO the spokes should have had a mm or two additional thread and possibly a heavier gauge at the threaded end to handle the high tension that the wheels are built to. I know my wheels were re-laced to a slightly lower tension, but I feel it's a reasonable trade for reliability.
> 
> One thing to watch is bearing preload, I run my preload adjusters a bit loose to compensate for the fact I crank my bolt on skewers down nice and tight - this brings up the preload. However when I got my wheels back the prelaod adjusters were set super tight, I'm sure this was done as part of the rebuild process.


Did you break a non drive side spoke as well?


----------



## NEO Dan

sfzx said:


> Did you break a non drive side spoke as well?


Front spoke popped for no reason other than the nipple was driven to the end of the thread. It probably had 1500 miles on it at that point. I was in the middle of the local 100k charity ride too 

Whatever you do CYA - ask for some extra spokes and nipples. :thumbsup:
IIRC the wheels had to go all the way to Cali, it took a little over 2 weeks round trip :cryin:


----------



## jpfirefly

It's amazing how many people have this issue. Our club rides are pretty evenly split in terms of wheelsets, but whenever you hear that ominous "pop" and "buzz", it always seems to be someone on a set of Eastons.


----------



## arkitect

Allow me to chime in. I have 2011 Easton EA90 Aero, purchased this winter from Performance when they dropped to $400. I am a big guy, 205 lbs, and ride my bike hard. I have only 600 miles on my wheels but have yet to had a broken spoke. I am thrilled with my purchase. Seems like a bad batch of spokes have tainted opinions of Easton but I am a happy customer. From what I have seen on this site, Easton seems great to deal with if issues arise.

Carry on.


----------



## rwhsurf

Arkitect, you seem to have the same attitude of "Not my Eastons" as I did. I really hope they hold up for you and that Easton has made improvement to solve the Hub/Spoke issues. You are correct in saying that they are great to deal with. However, when you deal with them 3 times a year.... even a cheery handshake and a "sorry" just doesn't make you satisfied.


----------



## arkitect

rwhsurf, you may be correct and i may eventually encounter a problem (crossing fingers....). 
However, I am as vocal in complaints about bad products/service as I am about good products/service/companies. Too many people seem to be able to find the time to complain about things, and never have the time to provide compliments. This applies not just to biking issues, but other stores, services, people, etc.


----------



## MarkFank

This is my 3rd season on a set of EC90s. I have loved the wheels and haven't had any trouble at all until the last few weeks. Today I had the 3rd spoke pop on the rear wheel in about 3 weeks. Seems like I have been bitten. Heading to the lbs tomorrow & hopefully can figure out what to do.


----------



## NEO Dan

You talk to easton yet?


----------



## MarkFank

LBS is calling today. He was replacing the spoke & another one popped.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Easton wheels are junk, period.


----------



## balatoe

I have a set of 2008 EA90SL wheels that I have been using for about 4 years with over 5000 miles. Not one single broken spoke. However, the rear hub preload adjuster is worn and needs replacement. I called Easton this afternoon and they are sending me the replacement preload adjuster free of charge.


----------



## barteau

At my shop, the 50s spokes are breaking like crazy too. We just had a customer who bought a wheelset and the freehub body blew apart...


----------



## FastRich

I started another topic on this a few weeks ago when I first joined the forum. That was after doing a google search for "Easton EA 90 Aero broken spoke" 

I've had these wheels for a while, put at least 1500 miles on them and they ride very nice and I really like them.....or did. 

A few weeks ago a nipple broke on the non drive side. Made me paranoid but dude that fixed my wheel told me not to sweat it but to watch the nds tension. Today a spoke on the drive side grenaded right in the middle of the spoke about 10 miles into a ride. Good times  

As much as I like them, I think I'll be on my Fulcrums for the foreseeable future or until I get the entire wheel re-laced with spokes that don't suck. 

Anybody try/had success rebuilding the whole wheel yet?


----------



## Har

*go to: Finally EA 90 SLX and SL Spoke Problem Resolved Forever*

this will take care of all your easton broken spoke problems


----------



## FastRich

Har said:


> this will take care of all your easton broken spoke problems


That's real cool and all but at the suggestion that I wanted to dig up some new Ksyrium's, my wife recommended I put the crack pipe down and go sell myself on the corner. 

Let me rephrase the question....

If I were going to use the Easton rim and hub, what are my options for bombproof spokes?


----------



## soonerrebel

Lick Skillet said:


> Easton wheels are junk, period.


Reynolds wheels suck, period!

Enve wheels are trash,period!

Mavic wheels are junk,period!

Zipp wheels are crap, period!

The above statements have also been seen on Internet bike forums.


----------



## CleavesF

soonerrebel said:


> Reynolds wheels suck, period!
> 
> Enve wheels are trash,period!
> 
> Mavic wheels are junk,period!
> 
> Zipp wheels are crap, period!
> 
> The above statements have also been seen on Internet bike forums.


People who have bad experiences are more likely than people with good experiences to share them with people. 

I guess this might be the reason Cadel Evans doesn't win the Tour this year?


----------



## arkitect

Simiar but different topic on Easton and spokes. I have the EA90 Aero wheels with about 2,000 miles on them. No problems whatsover. This weekend on a ride here in CO called the Triple Bypass, I started hearing noise from the spokes in the rear wheel. Noticeable on climbs and flats. Almost sounds like spokes rubbing against each other but ALL of them, not just one or two. Just doing a check with my fingers did not find any loose spokes.

Any ideas what is going on? You know when you first hop on a brand new set of spoked wheels and you hear a bit of noise as the spokes settle? It is like that, except louder and non stop (120 miles of hearing it drove me crazy!)


----------



## torpeto

I recently returned a set of EA90 Limited Edition's. Performance Bike's own brand.
I have broken 3 spokes in 8 months. Each time the spoke popped I was just rolling on smooth road. All three spoke failures were the front wheel. I took a chance on Eastons because I believed that they had fixed the problem and I liked the design. Bad decision on my part. I would stay away from these wheels. They are very fragile and just not worth the hassle. I replaced them with Reynolds Solitude's and they are solid as a rock and about the same weight, plus $100 cheaper. Gotts say, that Danny and Matt, the guys at Performance were Super Cool about the whole thing and made the transition painless. They felt bad about selling a product that did not live up to the promises made by the manufacturer.


----------



## NEO Dan

NEO Dan said:


> Front spoke popped for no reason other than the nipple was driven to the end of the thread. It probably had 1500 miles on it at that point. I was in the middle of the local 100k charity ride too
> 
> Whatever you do CYA - ask for some extra spokes and nipples. :thumbsup:
> IIRC the wheels had to go all the way to Cali, it took a little over 2 weeks round trip :cryin:


Follow up:
In the last month I've had two non-drive side spokes pop while out on the road, and when shaking the wheel in my hands to get the nipple out I had a third spoke let go under 0 weight. :mad2:


----------

